# 2007 Dodge Ram 2500



## palogger (Apr 3, 2009)

hey everybody, im looking at a 2007 dodge ram 2500, regular cab long bed, it has the new 6.7L cummins in it, and the 6 speed manaul transmission. Just wondering if anbody has had problems with the engine or the tranny in these trucks, any information would be appreciated


----------



## 046 (Apr 3, 2009)

you need to ask this question here http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/index.php



palogger said:


> hey everybody, im looking at a 2007 dodge ram 2500, regular cab long bed, it has the new 6.7L cummins in it, and the 6 speed manaul transmission. Just wondering if anbody has had problems with the engine or the tranny in these trucks, any information would be appreciated


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 4, 2009)

And here- http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/index.php


----------



## TheKid (Jun 1, 2009)

more like here- http://www.turbodieselregister.com/
this one is the best. they even have a great magazine.


----------



## Ten_Bucks (Sep 18, 2009)

There's also http://cumminsforum.com/

Scott


----------



## 12vdzl (Sep 19, 2009)

Heck may as well throw out www.competitiondiesel.com LOL

Good job covering most of the sites guys!! :yourock:


----------

